# My Massey Harris 333 Thread



## bensjamming (Oct 25, 2015)

So I just came across some good deals on a couple of vintage tractors to add to my collection, making it a total of 3 now.  Gotta start somewhere though. I was given Massey Harris 333, serial number 22003 and the model number was 333G1RF I believe. That would make it a 1956 from what little research I have done. As a matter of fact I cant really find much info at all on the 333. If anyone has any info as far as where I could find copy of the owners manual and a service manual would be appreciated. After running it a while this weekend the only issues I have found are a small hole in a hydraulic line that runs to the depth-o-matic cylinder for the 3 point and the shaft seal on the cylinder seems to have a slow drip it left in the up position with an implement on it. This model does have the had clutch as well and only seems to be lacking power steering as an available option for the time.

I did see some parts of the intake manifold are almost like disintegrating but not all the way through yet. It fires right up and purrs like a kitten.












The last coupe pics have the 1959 Ford 881 Powermaster and the 1942 AC Model C. Hoping to have these 3 or more all in that nice of shape or better when they are 100 years old. I just feel that would be so cool. As simple and bullet proof these things are built with some care I dont see why I could use them all my life and then hand them down and I am only 33 now. Well thanks for reading, Ben


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ben, welcome to the forum, and thanks for sharing the pictures of your "fleet"!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to tractorforum bensjamming! Great start to your collection! And it looks like you have a great place to keep and use your tractors!
Keep the thread going and those pictures coming. 
Here's a couple of thoughts on manuals for you.

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/MHO333D_9450.htm

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/MHP333444_9447.htm

I'm sure there are others, especially on ebay and such.
Cheers


----------



## bensjamming (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

Only problem I'm having is with the AC. It's overheating without a thermostat in it. Coolant was nasty so I drained and flushed it. Have radiator off now and flushed that with garden hose and next will be the block since I have the thermostat housing off anyhow. Did knock some junk free from the drain hole on the block so was thinking if flushing some diluted muriatic acid through the block then flush well followed by some water and baking soda. Think that is too extreme?


----------



## bdeno91 (Jul 14, 2021)

bensjamming said:


> So I just came across some good deals on a couple of vintage tractors to add to my collection, making it a total of 3 now.  Gotta start somewhere though. I was given Massey Harris 333, serial number 22003 and the model number was 333G1RF I believe. That would make it a 1956 from what little research I have done. As a matter of fact I cant really find much info at all on the 333. If anyone has any info as far as where I could find copy of the owners manual and a service manual would be appreciated. After running it a while this weekend the only issues I have found are a small hole in a hydraulic line that runs to the depth-o-matic cylinder for the 3 point and the shaft seal on the cylinder seems to have a slow drip it left in the up position with an implement on it. This model does have the had clutch as well and only seems to be lacking power steering as an available option for the time.
> 
> I did see some parts of the intake manifold are almost like disintegrating but not all the way through yet. It fires right up and purrs like a kitten.
> 
> ...


i believe mines a 58


----------

